# Abiqui - Ghost Ranch



## ceeboy14 (Dec 7, 2012)

Platinum/Palladium 9" X 12" Drum Scanned at 1200dpi Printed on Arches Platine


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like you got a beautiful result!   Your tonal values are spot on.   Great work!


----------



## amolitor (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't understand. Did you make a platinum print, then scan that, and print the digital result?


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 7, 2012)

I made the PL/PD print from a digital negative, did my coating, printed that on the Arches Platine, scanned the print image and you are seeing the results of that scan (scanning was done at Bostick & Sullivan). Though I really like PL/PD, my favorite medium is Ziatype and I'm pretty fond of Salt.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 7, 2012)

Ahh! I didn't know what Arches Platine was, and now I do, thanks.

This isn't the look I associate with platinum at all, it looks like a very nice silver print to me. It's silly to try to judge based on a digital scan, though.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 7, 2012)

The final images, sans the scan are much warmer in tone than shown here. 

This is one of my favorites from the workshop I took in Santa Fe a couple of years ago with Christopher James. Later, I hooked up with Dana Sullivan at Bostick & Sullivan and really began a nice study in these processes.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, I associate platinum with warmer tones and far more midtones and a lot less blacks. Or, to be exact, the *feeling* of less black, I think the platinum Dmax is pretty dense in reality.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll shoot a pic of the original later today and post it as well as several done as Ziatypes. I got some interesting results in Santa Fe but was using Christopher James' chemistry formulas rather than B&S. Not sure it should make such a strong diference in warm to cool...quien sabe?


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Ahh! I didn't know what Arches Platine was, and now I do, thanks.
> 
> This isn't the look I associate with platinum at all, it looks like a very nice silver print to me. It's silly to try to judge based on a digital scan, though.


Yes, that's an issue with some alt processes online, isn't it?    Subtleties can be lost.   P&P can be so delicate, too.   I've seen some posted that look closer to sepia, and I know they aren't - perhaps the poster enhancing the saturation to make sure the warmth is seen.   My own monitor is fairly crappy, too, so I give lots of latitude to posted alt work!

I'd love to see the original, as well.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 9, 2012)

... they have reflective drum scanners?


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 9, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ... they have reflective drum scanners?



I just repeated what I was told by the folks doing the scanning though they did mention flatbed in the conversation. Truthfully, I don't know much about scanning nor is it something I am willing to learn at this stage of my life and probably me being more confused than knowlegeable.  I just know the end result from printing via these scans is quite stupendous.

I need to clarify this last statement. The image posted is a scan of an image printed via PL/PD on Arches Platine. Originally, it was shot as a digital photograph from which a curved negative was generated to make the PL/PD print.

The 1200 dpi scans of the PL/PD prints are used to make copies and printed on either Jon Cone or Hahnemule 300gsm papers using the Cone 9-color (B&W) continuous tone inking system on an Epson 3000.


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow - I'm even more impressed.   That Epson 3000 sure is an improvement in B&W, though I've not heard of the Cone inks.  When I bought my Epson 2400 many moons ago, the B&W was still limited and it showed - terrible B&W prints!   I was trying to incorporate a mixed workflow at the time, just scan my negatives and print, but that effort fell flat.   It was the push I needed to get an enlarger and set up a darkroom, though, so it turned out okay - and the 2400 is still fine for color printing - excellent, really.  I just don't do a whole lot of it.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 9, 2012)

www.inkjetmall.com or www.piezography.com


----------



## unpopular (Dec 9, 2012)

ceeboy14 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ... they have reflective drum scanners?
> ...



It is possible to have an reflective drum scanner, but the scan head would have to be entirely different. I suppose you could have a modular scan head. Typically though drum scans are transparency, and I've never heard of a reflective drum scanner.

My bet is that this is scanned using a very high end flatbed.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 9, 2012)

The scans are done in a very high end print shop. Your guess is as good as mine. They aren't cheap but they are damn sure good!


----------

